# Bin die Neue ;) komm jetzt öfter :p



## Kaszandra (3. Juni 2007)

Halli Hallo

Ich bin Kaszandra, also zumindest heisse ich InGame so. RL auch Sylvia genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Ich habe mich heute für die Datenbankpflege beworben und werde euch wohl anfangen da zu unterstützen so gut ich kann. 

Nun weiss ich garnicht was ich schreiben soll, dachte mir das ich einfach mal hallo sage und mich eben vorstelle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, erreichen könnt ihr mich immer im ICQ (191100315) , MSN kitten77@web.de oder halt über PM. Naja und wenn wer einen TS-Server hat und Zeit und Lust zum schwatzen bin ich doch immer dafür da... Frau halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann hoffe ich doch mal auf eine gute und lange Zusammenarbeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Kaszi

PS: ich liebe die Smileys *sabber*


----------



## Myronn (4. Juni 2007)

Hi Kaszi,
herzlich willkommen sage ich da doch mal! Schaue Dich in Ruhe um und frage, wenn Du etwas nicht versteht/weißt. 

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit!
Myronn


----------



## Derida (4. Juni 2007)

na dann sag ich auch nochmal "hallo" *winkt wild* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf gute Zusammenarbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deibels (4. Juni 2007)

Herzlichst willkommen im Team Kaszi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (4. Juni 2007)

Ja halli hallo auch und herzlich willkommen.


Hmmm irgendwie wär so ne Vorstellrunde gar nicht schlecht. So nen Thread haben wir noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Myronn (5. Juni 2007)

Mach doch den Anfang... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaszandra (5. Juni 2007)

kann er doch garnet mehr hihi hab ich doch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (5. Juni 2007)

Kaszandra schrieb:


> kann er doch garnet mehr hihi hab ich doch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_ER_ kann das mit Sicherheit auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da auf dem Avatar ballert ne weibliche Taurin und mein Nick ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich männlich.

Ich bin ja beim besten Willen keine Emanze, aber mein Geschlecht würd ich schon gern behalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

